# Bottled water or Tap water?



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys, which one do you prefer? from what i know tap water it`s better and so i prefer to drink tap rather than bottled.


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 17, 2013)

I like to filter tap water.  My local water is very clean but they use a high amount of chlorine to make sure nothing can live in it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 17, 2013)

Most tap water heavily treated to stop diseases and born pathogens.
 I sell filter systems used by airlines , costcos, restaurants because who wants ice cubes full of poop..if u live on a well u better be dam sure u filter your water or a third arm growth possibility can occur.. many communities on wells have serious birth defects.cancers.and health issues..Save a kid life by bottled or filterd only..ib


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Most tap water heavily treated to stop diseases and born pathogens.
> I sell filter systems used by airlines , costcos, restaurants because who wants ice cubes full of poop..if u live on a well u better be dam sure u filter your water or a third arm growth possibility can occur.. many communities on wells have serious birth defects.cancers.and health issues..Save a kid life by bottled or filterd only..ib



thanks Ib. i just checked with my brother and he said that the tap water in our area it`s good to be drink.. i will double check with other people and get some test done to make sure it is. otherwise i`ll get a filter. but thanks for the advice, appreciate.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 17, 2013)

All tap water has to pass a a bunch of test every year.. I worked for a water company for 10 years and we tested our tap water against 3 different bottled waters and ours came out on top every time and we was just following the requirements and not doing anything that was not being done in another city. Also the chemicals that are used to treat water only comes from 2 different manufacturers in the us and we used both so if you never get a letter in the mail saying you local water failed certain test "witch is the law" then your tap water is good quality water!

Just call me Bobby Bushay! lol


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Big-John said:


> All tap water has to pass a a bunch of test every year.. I worked for a water company for 10 years and we tested our tap water against 3 different bottled waters and ours came out on top every time and we was just following the requirements and not doing anything that was not being done in another city. Also the chemicals that are used to treat water only comes from 2 different manufacturers in the us and we used both so if you never get a letter in the mail saying you local water failed certain test "witch is the law" then your tap water is good quality water!
> 
> Just call me Bobby Bushay! lol



hell yeah! i have the same opinion.. i`ll get some test done to make sure my tap water is okay. just because i wanna be damn sure.lol 
thanks bro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've spent a long time in the hydroponics/agriculture industry and youd be surprised at what kind of variance there is between city to city. Most cities don't use chlorine the way people think, they chloramine(s) which is a mixture of chlorine and ammonia.

This is usually due to "taste" factor and the fact that it does not off gas as fast and stays active in the water longer thus allowing less need for retreatment of water. 

Also if you use a good ppm meter you'll also notice that every city is different in terms of total dissolved solids in water supplies from different municipalities. Now with the introduction and wide adoption  of UV blasting the water tends to be safer but still the amount of TDS in the water can be alarming.


I could go on and on- best thing to do is R.O. System and start from scratch, may have an acidic ph and lack trace minerals but it also lacks all the crap as well.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 17, 2013)

I dont like the UV blasting for water and or sewer. IMO


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've spent a long time in the hydroponics/agriculture industry and youd be surprised at what kind of variance there is between city to city. Most cities don't use chlorine the way people think, they chloramine(s) which is a mixture of chlorine and ammonia.
> 
> This is usually due to "taste" factor and the fact that it does not off gas as fast and stays active in the water longer thus allowing less need for retreatment of water.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info bro


----------

